# Does anyone else think men look sexy in jods?!?



## hannabanana (14 August 2010)

I do!! I think men just look better in them than women do! I've seen a few goodlookers riding and I cant resist but look at their bot when there wearing a pair! I also thought Will Young looked good in them in that music video he did a while back, and dare I say...Alex Reid! (I am not a fan, I just thought he looked appealing in riding gear ).


I think I might just buy a pair for my non horsey boyfriend to wear


----------



## Dobby (14 August 2010)

Yep! None of my friends understand, but I love the look of men in jodhpurs and riding boots. Unfortunatly I don't have any male riding friends to leer at


----------



## hannabanana (14 August 2010)

Ah poo Dobby! You will just have to get the non horsey men to model some riding gear out for you.....You will just have to imagine them riding a horse


----------



## dibbin (14 August 2010)

Breeches, yes. Jods, NO! There's a guy at our yard who wears ludicrously tight ones ... you can see EVERYTHING, it's put me off men in jods for life!


----------



## perfect11s (14 August 2010)

Oh another sexist post... Im realy offended


----------



## moses06 (14 August 2010)

UGGGGHHHH!! No!! they just look wrong, very wrong...


----------



## skewbald_again (14 August 2010)

Not personally, but my teenage daughters tell me polo breeches at half mast are to die for.


----------



## Flibble (14 August 2010)

No No Never a good tight pair of straight leg jeans and a black shirt with the sleeves turned back a few times (below elbow) oh and a nice pair of cuban heeled boots


----------



## niagaraduval (14 August 2010)

jods no breeches YES I really like andrew gould (I know..I know...) good looking (to me anyway) and an excellent rider  Was watching his videos on youtube yesterday


----------



## kiteman0 (14 August 2010)

I'll have to post a picture of me wearing my breaches/jods
See if I look sexy. 
My wife thinks not


----------



## Dolcé (14 August 2010)

Nooooooooooooo............................never!


----------



## Ranyhyn (14 August 2010)

Ew good god no!!!


----------



## NeilM (14 August 2010)

Only a woman could get away with posting a thread like this 


I'm off to have a shower now, I feel so dirty and exploited


----------



## thinlizzy (14 August 2010)

would be nice to see pix of to pass comments  please on this rainy day


----------



## V1NN (14 August 2010)

Nope not really  x


----------



## Umbongo (14 August 2010)

No! Not the few I have seen anyway.


----------



## hannabanana (14 August 2010)

dibbin said:



			Breeches, yes. Jods, NO! There's a guy at our yard who wears ludicrously tight ones ... you can see EVERYTHING, it's put me off men in jods for life!
		
Click to expand...

Well okay breeches are better, but I still love a man in riding gear 



Flibble said:



			No No Never a good tight pair of straight leg jeans and a black shirt with the sleeves turned back a few times (below elbow) oh and a nice pair of cuban heeled boots
		
Click to expand...

No your definitly not picky



kiteman0 said:



			I'll have to post a picture of me wearing my breaches/jods
See if I look sexy. 
My wife thinks not

Click to expand...

Im sure yo do!!


----------



## Shysmum (14 August 2010)

No, no, no. I prefer to have things left to the imagination


----------



## gekko (14 August 2010)

I have a cute butt no matter what it's wrapped in! ...Oh, and I'm modest too...


----------



## Shysmum (14 August 2010)

well I think we need pics please, just to confirm ?


----------



## hannabanana (14 August 2010)

yeah I agree with shysmum!


----------



## kiteman0 (14 August 2010)

ok i said i would post a pic for you ladys.
the pose is a bit cheesy but, well you can decide.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ShellCoburn (14 August 2010)

Heres Gekko on his horse......

Actually, not in Jods, but a cool shot - Buck rears when Craig cracks the stock whip   Good party trick!   







Here he is in Jods.....


----------



## kiteman0 (14 August 2010)

for some reason image wont work

heres a link that should work

http://http://inlinethumb39.webshots.com/45030/2548870570104475130S200x200Q85.jpg


----------



## Shysmum (14 August 2010)

YEEEEEE HAH !!!!!!!!! Prefer the jods there  SC


----------



## ShellCoburn (14 August 2010)

Heheheh shysmum, I also have one of him on Buck with NOTHING on....... lol.....


----------



## Chico Mio (14 August 2010)

I'm with flibble and the jeans - only I have a preference for white, 3/4 length sleeve, t-shirts .... 

*wanders off to drool quietly*


----------



## Spudlet (14 August 2010)

No. Just - no.

Now, the Malboro Man... (with the addition of a nicotine patch...)


----------



## Brontie (14 August 2010)

Firstly. I admire any guys posting pictures of them in Jods certainly very brave! I'm told I look good in Jods, and have been told a few times that I have to gallop in front, because I have the best bum? 0.o. At the end of the day, im covered in muck so don't care what I look like! As long as i'm warm and able to rider, I really don't care .


----------



## MilosDad (14 August 2010)

My wife is laughing so hard she is crying. I think at 53 I will stick to wearing them cos I ride rather than as a fashion statement


----------



## steadyeddy (14 August 2010)

NO! Horrible!! Jeans are best!


----------



## SKY (14 August 2010)

no way, men in jeans.  i dont have the right figure for jods either, but for men no way, i love them in jeans.


----------



## MrsMozart (14 August 2010)

NeilM said:



			Only a woman could get away with posting a thread like this 


I'm off to have a shower now, I feel so dirty and exploited 

Click to expand...


ROFLMAO

Sorry...


----------



## Shysmum (14 August 2010)

would like to see more pics please - esp of Buck being ridden al fresco


----------



## alwaysbroke (14 August 2010)

Well I think my OH looks good in breeches, Mark Todd ones are the best, pleated front, but tight across the bum he wouldn't be seen dead in in jods!

He did a charity calendar shoot a few years ago, got away lightly by only having to jump bare chested, others had to do alot worse! Such a shame I haven't got  a copy of the pic


----------



## hannabanana (14 August 2010)

Kiteman I cant see this photo :O!! link wont work!! And SC your man is definitly better in the jods/breeches than the jeans!. When you say NOTHING..does this include underwear too?? Ooooh alwaysbroke, you lucky thing!!!! Are you sure you still dont have the photo so you can share????


----------



## Fudgecake (23 August 2010)

I am definitely a fan of men in riding breeches. And the tighter the better. None of those baggy pleated ones. As far as I am concerned "pleating in cheating"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThePony (23 August 2010)

urgh, nothing skin tight! Yuck! Seeing that much should be left to significant others, not any old soul down the yard!  Nice breeches, pleated and in long boots - much better! OH looks v nice when dressed to compete!


----------



## RSL (23 August 2010)

Will young is minging!

The ony place I have seen men in jodz is in the books, so from that I will say no thanks.


----------



## mytwofriends (23 August 2010)

Jeans all the way.  A nice rugged man with jeans, a chunky leather belt and a six pack (with or without shirt).  A tan and a bit of stubble helps too.  Anyone out there like that???


----------



## 1life (23 August 2010)

Another vote for breeches. Of course, it depends on who's filling them . 
Like men in relaxed-fit jeans too but why is it so many of them get the length wrong and have them flapping round their ankles....no, no noooo!!!


----------



## perfect11s (23 August 2010)

1life said:



			Another vote for breeches. Of course, it depends on who's filling them . 
Like men in relaxed-fit jeans too but why is it so many of them get the length wrong and have them flapping round their ankles....no, no noooo!!!
		
Click to expand...

 yep need to make sure they are long enough to cover your boots when sitting on a horse not halfway up your leg, mind ive seen some girls make the same mistake, looks silly ..   l


----------



## KevinA27 (23 August 2010)

Interesting thread I'm afraid I feel that they are just WRONG  if my OH wants me to pop in the shop on the way back from the yard  no way. I keep a pair of jeans in the tack room and change. I guess blokes are not used to leggings or tights and stuff like that, but once I am on my horse I feel fine and quite enjoy wearing my show jacet tie etc... when showjumping.

Kev


----------



## courage_uk (23 August 2010)

Depends if that have a nice arse really doesnt it ladies ? lol


----------



## bedbug (23 August 2010)

I have to say I think my OH looks good in breeches....much better than me   .....but he is in good shape, no wobbly bits on him, well only the bits that should wobble.

Mark Todd look really good with the pleats on the front but the tight bum as someone else said....jods do cling a bit to the wrong places though so when he wears them he always makes sure he wears a long top for his modesty

I'll go see if I can find a pic of him wearing them


----------



## bedbug (23 August 2010)

He is going to murder me when he sees what I have posted....













Sorry about the size wasn't sure how to make them smaller


----------



## KevinA27 (23 August 2010)

So glad my OH doesn't come on here


----------



## ISHmad (23 August 2010)

courage_uk said:



			Depends if that have a nice arse really doesnt it ladies ? lol
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't have put it better myself!

Nice fit guy in jods - ding dong.  Must go and have a cool drink I think LOL.


----------



## NeilM (23 August 2010)

Oh dear, I'm starting to feel like a sex object again.


----------



## TheShark (23 August 2010)

No-one looks sexy in jodhs! They are the most unflattering garment I have ever seen...


----------



## S_Farrah (23 August 2010)

YES!  

Phowwar.....


----------



## S_Farrah (23 August 2010)

WOW. Huge picture.... sorry!


----------



## Fudgecake (24 August 2010)

No Need to apologise. He's cute!  Here's a funny advert I found. This dude looks very relaxed lounging around in his breeches at home!


----------



## dalesslave (24 August 2010)

dribble drool .....!
unfortunately for every one man that does look good in jods/breeches you tend to see several that dont ! where i used to ride the creepy bloke who owned it had horrendous twiggy legs which he insisted on covering with jods and also a nasty pair of really cheap rubber riding boots that were so wide they flapped in the wind eurgghh..... shudderring and cringing now

But i dont suppose anybody has any piccies of say Sean Bean in jods that would help my mental recovery !


----------



## 1life (24 August 2010)

ISHmad said:



			Nice fit guy in jods - ding dong.  Must go and have a cool drink I think LOL.
		
Click to expand...

PML - I love that phrase 'ding dong'. Teeheeheeheeheeheehee.......................

bedbug, I think your fella looks good in his attire, he is to be congratulated. 

Ladies, the fellas in the ads are not for me. They look to be wearing jods, not breeches. I like the 'pleat at the front with a bit of room for movement' style of breeches, I'm afraid. 

Oh Lord, now you're gonna wonder what I mean by 'movement' -oops


----------



## TallyHo123 (24 August 2010)

Not at all!


----------



## hannabanana (24 August 2010)

SEXY! I have to admit I was at a show a few days ago and none of the men suited the breeches/jods, although one of them did have breeches on so big that he could of become a kite.
I agree Bedbugs man looks fabulous in his attire.
1life....You NAUGHTY girl! I hope you dont imagine it moving in slow motion.


----------



## 1life (24 August 2010)

hannabanana said:



			1life....You NAUGHTY girl! I hope you dont imagine it moving in slow motion.
		
Click to expand...

'it' ? I never mentioned an 'it' , just 'room for movement'. Your imagination is racing ahead of mine hb. I fear for you  hahahahahahahaha


----------



## hannabanana (24 August 2010)

1life said:



			'it' ? I never mentioned an 'it' , just 'room for movement'. Your imagination is racing ahead of mine hb. I fear for you  hahahahahahahaha 

Click to expand...

You caught me out there!. I was under the impression we were thinking along the same wavelength, but Im sure that  you were, you just dont want to admit it


----------



## Paddydou (24 August 2010)

dalesslave said:



			But i dont suppose anybody has any piccies of say Sean Bean in jods that would help my mental recovery !
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but that is Sean Bean - lets face it he would look good in a bin bag!

Try googling Sharpe...


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (24 August 2010)

Totally depends on the person wearing them!?!

Love my hubby dearly but would rather stick pins in my eyes than watch him poncing around in jods - breeches better but really, not a good look for him poor chap.

Now, Sean Bean on the other hand.................


----------



## andy_pies (4 October 2010)

Hi all,

well and interesting topic lol 

Should I post a pic too now lol?

Andy


----------



## HappyHorses:) (4 October 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 October 2010)

Now I'm worried about my look when competing. Not sure I dare post pics.


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (4 October 2010)

Gosh this is an old thread. Didn't think I looked that good 



JunoXV said:



			Now I'm worried about my look when competing. Not sure I dare post pics. 

Click to expand...

Just make sure your OH doesn't have a camera with them


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (4 October 2010)

Depends on the bloke and depends on the breeches/jods......


----------



## riding_high (4 October 2010)

ewww a man in jods or breeches does nothing for me but i'm with the people who say about jeans and the shirts though!


----------



## hannabanana (6 October 2010)

OMG! I am really suprised this thread is still going! It started donkeys ago! Im hardly on here now so cant keep up ,  I still stand by my men in jods/breeches!


----------



## hannabanana (6 October 2010)

I posted this 14 of August , guess its a hot topic!


----------



## Honey08 (6 October 2010)

Have to say that my hubby looks as bad in jods as I do!  Not a good look for either of us.


----------



## KevinA27 (6 October 2010)

Perhaps you girls should put up some pictures of men in there gear, that might really scare us blokes 

Kev


----------



## Chermar (6 October 2010)

speaking of which..................we where at a show and my OH was getting ready in the lorry.... he comes out of the lorry...............wearing my Jods!!  I asked him why he was wearing my Jods..............he scurried back to the lorry very embarrassed, and changed into his own which I do admit look rather fetching on him, but he didn't suit mine!!


----------



## Honey08 (6 October 2010)

KevinA27 said:



			Perhaps you girls should put up some pictures of men in there gear, that might really scare us blokes 

Kev
		
Click to expand...

It would be cited in a divorce case if I did that to him!  I wouldn't blame him either!


----------



## LizzyandToddy (6 October 2010)

Can't resist a man easy on the eye with breeches on  Ooooft. 
Breeches over Jods anyday for me though!


----------



## CalllyH (6 October 2010)

I was looking for this thread the other day! 

I just cant believe how many men there are on here - didnt think there were any - I think we should do a show your face men on HHO thread!


----------



## foraday (7 October 2010)

OMG men in johds-yummy!!!!  Oh and riding boots!  (faints and swoons)

Totally agree it does depend on who is 'filling' the johds!

Plenty of 'meat on bones' required not stick instects!  Most of the professional riders out there just look awful in johds.

Agree no pleats!!!!  Men look great in johds especially when riding commando as well


----------



## minime (7 October 2010)

OMG NO. nothing is so gross as men in jods. I have worked for years with SJ's and maybe it is because they are all so so so god I don't know how to describe them but they are far from sexy.They think that they are the best thing since sliced bread, they strut around giving orders. bluuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Give me a fireman any day. heheheeee


----------



## Lippyx (7 October 2010)

QR - I think it all depends on the man.
Will Young...







Yes please!!

Think my OH would look lush in breeches, but he says he'll only ride in jeans


----------



## KevinA27 (8 October 2010)

I have no posing pictures so to speak but what the hell here is one on my boy 








Kev


----------

